# Jet Drive Transom Saver



## BigTerp (Sep 26, 2013)

Got my Johnson 50/35 installed on my Tracker 1648 last night. Quickly realized I'm going to need some sort of transom saver if I don't want to destroy my transom. Looking at the "standard" transom savers from Attwood, Wal-Mart, Amazon, etc. the "V" portion of it that would support the lower unit of an outboard seems way to narrow to fit around and support the pump of a jet drive. What have you guys used as a transom saver for your jet drives? Any homemade ideas?


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 26, 2013)

Doing a little bit of google research I found alot of info. that says you don't need a transom saver with a jet outboard. Something about the ability to lock the motor in the "down" position (which I can do with mine) keeps it from stressing the transom. Now I'm confused if I even need one or not?!?!?!


----------



## RadarJet (Sep 26, 2013)

As long as you are hauling the boat with the motor in the fully trimmed down position you should not need any additional support. Putting the motor in reverse will lock it down to keep it from bouncing around. The transom savers are there to support all the weight and torque on the transom when the lower unit is trimmed up and extended several feet away from the transom. 
I would have someone double check and watch the transom and motor while you drive to make sure it is not flexing excessively. 
-JD
1436L Lowe with 25jet


----------



## Brian J (Sep 26, 2013)

doubt you need one. Most guys that I know who use transom savers have big heavy jets-over 200 hp.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. After doing some reading I'm thinking the same thing. Only thing I need to do is find a way to keep my stick steer in the "forward" position while towing. Probably just bungie/ratchet strap the motor so it's turned all the way to the right.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd still make a simple one that will V the front of the jet intake and connect to the trailer. Any unstabilized load off the transom is going to cause unecesary flex and fatigue at the floor and corner joints.

Just make it so it'll only drop flat at the trailer frame and make it so it has a bungy cord eyes for the pump end. Unhook the bungy, lift the motor and let the support drop out of the way before you back it down the ramp. Heck, if your ramps is rough you could just undo the bungy and the hull will float free once you get it wet.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Jamie. I'm thinking of rigging something up out of some aluminum crutches I have lying around. Hoping to get her in the water Sunday or early next week to test out the jet. I have a friend who lives on the river above dam #5. Taking her there the first time. Figured the deeper water will be more forgiving!!!


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't use a TS with my jet setup, most ive seen is a bunjie setup to keep the steering from slamming around.. I know its been said before but im just reiterating it..


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330575#p330575 said:


> Canoeman » Today, 10:20 am[/url]"]I don't use a TS with my jet setup, most ive seen is a bunjie setup to keep the steering from slamming around.. I know its been said before but im just reiterating it..



Thanks man!! That's what my manual says for my stick steer. Need to make sure I secure the motor with a transom saver, or bungee it in the down position with the stick steer all the way forward.


----------



## Seth (Sep 27, 2013)

I only know of one guy that uses a transom saver with his jet. He's running an 1856 with a 250 Mercury ProXS. Everybody else I know just straightens the motor out and uses a bungee cord on the steering wheel so it doesn't swivel when in tow. I'm just repeating what has already been said a couple of times.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 27, 2013)

Never used one with my 225HP Merc. No problems so far.

I do understand that there has to be some movement there though. Still.....I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. My engine weighs ~200lbs. Going to skip the transom saver and just be sure to bungee my engine turned to the right to protect my steering. But I"ll be sure to keep an eye on it.


----------

